# [GIMP] Ne démarre plus [Resolu]

## skizorager

Hello à tous,

Problème : Gimp ne démarre plus suite à une compil foireuse de gimpshop

Action déjà effectuées : 

rm -rf /home/lux/.gimp

emerge -C gimp

emerge --depclean

slocate gimp (et je les ai tous deleter)

emerge -e gimp

j'ai aussi essayer de re-telecharger gimpshop pour faire un make uninstall, mais lorsque je fais un ./.configure j'ai ceci : 

./configure: line 348: unexpected EOF while looking for matching ``'

./configure: line 349: syntax error: unexpected end of file

et comme je n'ai plus le dossier original, je sais pas comment faire.

Ce qui se passe : 

depuis le menu kde, je lance gimp et rien ne se passe, le surseur saute comme d'habitude, mais pas d'affichage

depuis un terminal, je lance gimp --console-messages et j'ai ceci : 

```
lux@lux ~ $ gimp --console-messages

GIMP: Votre installation GIMP est incomplète.

L'ouverture du fichier « /usr/local/share/gimp/2.0/menus/toolbox-menu.xml » a échoué : Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

S'il vous plaît, soyez sûr que les fichiers de menu XML sont correctement installés.

GIMP: Votre installation GIMP est incomplète.

L'ouverture du fichier « /usr/local/share/gimp/2.0/menus/image-menu.xml » a échoué : Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

S'il vous plaît, soyez sûr que les fichiers de menu XML sont correctement installés.

```

depuis un terminal : gimp

j'ai une fenetre qui apaprait (la boite à outil sur la gauche) une erreur visuelle me disant la meme chose que lorsaue je lance gimp --console-messages et un message d'erreur en plus comme quoi il ne trouve pas le fichier d'astuce gimp-tips.xml toujours dans /usr/local/share/...

depuis un terminal en root : gimp 

gimp: symbol lookup error: gimp: undefined symbol: gimp_micro_version

lorsque je fais slocate toolbox-menu.xml : introuvable

lorsque je fais slocate image-menu.xml : /usr/share/gimp/2.0/menus/image-menu.xml 

j'ai donc copier le contenu de /usr/share/gimp/2.0/ dans /usr/local/share/gimp/2.0/ j'ai bel et bien l'erreur de image-menu.xml en moins mais je ne sais toujours pas interragir avec le programme (créer image ou autre)

Pour info, je suis quasi sur que ce probleme est lié à la compil foireuse de ce gimpshop, j'ai trouvé sur d'autres forum la solution était de déinstaller gimpshop, seulement j'en ai pas la possibilité, et un slocate gimpshop ne donne rien dans / et biensur vu que c'est une compile manuelle un emerge -C gimpshop ne sert a rien non plus

bref je suis bloqué à tourner en rond depuis 1 mois et demi et j'ai besoin de votre aide

(une mise a jour de gimp a été installée avec succès entre temps)

----------

## skizorager

bon, j'ai poser également la question sur le chan IRC de gimp, et ils m'ont filer la réponse

il faut supprimer tout les gimp dans /usr/local/lib et ça roule, désolé du dérangement pour rien, mais je suis sur que cela aidera quelqu'un dans l'avenir.

----------

